# Offseason Outline: New York Knicks



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *• What’s the biggest priority for New York this offseason?*
> 
> Building out a more dynamic offense while improving the team’s capacity for stout defensive stretches.
> 
> ...


http://nba.si.com/2013/05/20/new-york-knicks-nba-offseason-2013-free-agency-nba-draft/


----------

